# Trident 11



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

Was just on amazon.com backcountry had the trident 11 for $503 regular $825 just thought I'd put it out there, I'm pissed saving the cash just don't have it yet


----------



## tensaw (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a deal!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazon may not be the best place to buy a kayak. I ordered a Malibu Stealth 14 from them because of the price and after a seven week wait they e-mailed me and said they could not fill the order because of a technical error. Found out that they are notorious for this.

Greg


----------

